

Hack Wi-Fi With The Same SSID To Create Fake Access Point - mglauco
http://blog.hackersonlineclub.com/2014/04/hack-wi-fi-with-same-ssid-to-create.html

======
PaulHoule
This is one of the oldest tricks in the book, right up there with the 2600hz
tone, finding passwords same as the username and dialing all the numbers in an
area code.

It still gets em every time. Give my regards to the cap'n.

